
High-Resolution Mandelbrot in Obfuscated Python - Garbage
http://preshing.com/20110926/high-resolution-mandelbrot-in-obfuscated-python
======
wulczer
Also see the Mandelbrot set in SQL:
<http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Mandelbrot_set>

~~~
ctdonath
That...is the most perverted implementation of awesomeness ever.

------
sylvinus
I think "High-Resolution" is a bit misleading when talking about a fractal :)

~~~
riobard
Mathematically, yes, but since he's rendering an actual bitmap, “high-
resolution“ is appropriate.

------
erkmene
The fact that this is accomplished in a language where whitespace really
matters impressed me the most.

~~~
jrockway
Whitespace _can_ matter, but ; counts as a newline and you can have any
whitespace inside an expression that you want. Typically you'll write
something like:

    
    
       some_function( with, lots,
                      of args )
    

but you can also use that flexibility to make your source code look like a
badass fucking fractal too.

~~~
froo
> badass fucking fractal

Ok, I haven't actually logged in for over 12 months and kept to pure
occasional lurking, but you made me do it just to vote up your JoCo reference.

Look what you've done.

~~~
jrockway
Thanks! That song is up there among my favorites, but it does make me sad
every time I listen to it. "Mandelbrot's in heaven" indeed...

------
keithpeter
Ruth was just asking last week 'what happened to fractals'. Might run the
poster containing its own source code past the teenagers I'm teaching maths
to...

~~~
spot
a better bet: <http://vimeo.com/27688359> <http://electricsheep.org>
<https://picasaweb.google.com/103341545636445568670/Presskit>

------
astrodust
An ASCII version in Perl: <http://www.perlmonks.org/?node_id=165283>

